# Touch on Fox



## mm2margaret (Dec 7, 2010)

I have no idea if this is going to be good or not, but I will give this a try and will season pass it at the start....

Here's the summary (from MSN)...."Kiefer Sutherland returns to television in this new drama about a widower and single father haunted by an inability to connect to his mute 11-year-old son (David Mazouz). But everything changes when he discovers that the boy possesses a gift of staggering genius: the ability to see things that no one else can, including patterns that connect seemingly unrelated events....."


----------



## Thunderclap (Nov 28, 2005)

From the preview it looks a lot like the Nicolas Cage film "Knowing" from a few years back. I still plan on watching it, but if its a complete rip off I'll probably dump it.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

It's in a 1:07 time slot.. wonder if I should still pad it a minute or two.. probably will when I get home.


----------



## AlphaDelta (Jan 9, 2007)

It looks interesting. Wonder why we have to wait until March for the next episode.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

AlphaDelta said:


> It looks interesting. Wonder why we have to wait until March for the next episode.


Because this was just a 'preview'. Touch will take Alcatraz's spot on Mondays at 9pm after it's finale has aired on March 12.


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

If you are recording Touch -- pad your recordings! It follows American Idol, which notoriously goes longer than planned. This past week went over by about 1.5 minutes.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Thanks for the warning. But...

SP deleted. I refuse to play the "never know when a show starts/stops" game, unless it's must see TV. I hadn't watched this week's episode, but a quick check showed it chopped off the end. So now a show I was watching but not committed to was just given the death sentence by FOX (IMHO)

Sometimes networks amaze me with their short-sightedness.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Yep, I didn't know to make it longer so I may just dump the SP also.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

We liked the first two episodes and will keep the season pass for now, thanks for the padding alert.


----------

